# U.S. Proposes Unmanned Border Entry With Mexico...



## paulitician (Dec 12, 2011)

Wave goodbye to America i guess. How long before we're a Banana Republic too?...


The bloody drug war in Mexico shows no sign of relenting. Neither do calls for tighter border security amid rising fears of spillover violence.

This hardly seems a time the U.S. would be willing to allow people to cross the border legally from Mexico without a customs officer in sight. But in this rugged, remote West Texas terrain where wading across the shallow Rio Grande undetected is all too easy, federal authorities are touting a proposal to open an unmanned port of entry as a security upgrade.

By the spring, kiosks could open up in Big Bend National Park allowing people from the tiny Mexican town of Boquillas del Carmen to scan their identity documents and talk to a customs officer in another location, at least 100 miles away. 



Read more: U.S. Proposes Unmanned Border Entry With Mexico | Fox News
http://drudgereport.com/


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

Why are we so scared to guard our borders?


----------



## paulitician (Dec 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Why are we so scared to guard our borders?



It's not fear. It's politics. Gotta pander for those Hispanic Votes. It's all about 'Party before Country' for most in this country now. It's very sad.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we so scared to guard our borders?
> ...



Pandering for those votes is going to turn America into a third world shit hole.


----------



## Swagger (Dec 13, 2011)

Illegal entrants who pose a potential, unwanted burden on the American welfare system and Central American drug cartels are a major threat to the overall wellbeing of America, especially under the financial cloud we're all under. For that reason alone, I can't for one second understand any objection to building a bloody great big wall interspersed with watch towers along the US - Mexican border. You can't use cost as an excuse not to, either, seeing as America plows billions of Dollars into other areas that could be sacrificed or curtailed in order to deal with a very real threat.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 13, 2011)

The cost of Illegal Immigration has been a catastrophic calamity for American Worker wages. Not to mention a monstrous drain on Government resources such as health care. But some just like to call you an "Evil Racist" for daring to mention truth & reality. That's all part of the political pandering. Our country is descending into Third World chaos. But our Politicians just keep on ignoring this. Gotta get those votes i guess. It is very depressing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

paulitician said:


> The cost of Illegal Immigration has been a catastrophic calamity for American Worker wages. Not to mention a monstrous drain on Government resources such as health care. But some just like to call you an "Evil Racist" for daring to mention truth & reality. That's all part of the political pandering. Our country is descending into Third World chaos. But our Politicians just keep on ignoring this. Gotta get those votes i guess. It is very depressing.



Take a good look at countries like Mexico, Guatamala and El Salvador, that is what the US will be like in 20-30 years.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 13, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The cost of Illegal Immigration has been a catastrophic calamity for American Worker wages. Not to mention a monstrous drain on Government resources such as health care. But some just like to call you an "Evil Racist" for daring to mention truth & reality. That's all part of the political pandering. Our country is descending into Third World chaos. But our Politicians just keep on ignoring this. Gotta get those votes i guess. It is very depressing.
> ...



Oh i absolutely agree.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



The ironic thing is Europe is also coming under more of an Islamic influence, and Australia is becoming more Asian with alot of immigrants from Indonesia and Singapore, the demographics of all these continents will become completely different in the coming up decades.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 13, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Demographics of continents have been changing since man began walking upright.  

It seems like it's changing faster today because there are so many more people these days, improvements in transportation and technology etc.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 13, 2011)

sfcalifornia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



That doesn't mean we shouldn't protect our borders from illegals, however.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 13, 2011)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we so scared to guard our borders?
> ...


It's about illegal alien slave labor for American Corporations as well.


----------



## José (Dec 14, 2011)

sfcalifornia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



For the last 5000 years China's demographics has reamained basically the same because the asian country behaved like a mentally sane nation state for its entire history fulfilling the most basic duty of every government: protect the ethnic makeup of the tribe.

Uganda is overwhelmingly black for the same reason: the mentally healthy government of Uganda does not promote the erosion of the country's demographics.

America's current demographic destruction has nothing to do with historical, spontaneous human migrations.

It has everything to do with the fact that America allowed mass (both legal and illegal) non-white immigration since the 50's and 60's (google the immigration acts of 52 and 65, if you're really interested in this subject).

America and all the western countries in general adopted an absurd, unbelievable decision of destroying their own demographic make up through an *OFFICIAL*  policy of mass non-white legal immigration and an *UNOFFICIAL* policy of indiference towards illegal immigration (since illegal immigration generally boosts the numbers of non-whites).

The suicidal immigration policy based on multiculturalism adopted by America and the western countries half a century ago is nothing short of *MENTAL DISEASE POORLY DISGUISED AS A POLITICAL IDEOLOGY*.

The demographics of China and Uganda has remained the same because the governments of those two countries were not affected by this mental disorder.

US demographics is being radically changed not because of "improvements in transportation and technology" but because America is one country that is really fucked up in the head.

*UNCLE SAM (AND THE REST OF THE WEST) NEEDS URGENT PSYCHIATRIC TREATMENT!!!!*


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

José;4538225 said:
			
		

> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Another thing is Jose, there are not that many people banging down the doors to immigrate to China or Uganda, if Uganda and China were first world countries with a healthy entitlement system, you would see people from across the world flocking to live there like you do here.


----------



## José (Dec 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by *High_Gravity*
> Another thing is Jose, there are not that many people banging down the doors to immigrate to China or Uganda, if Uganda and China were first world countries with a healthy entitlement system, you would see people from across the world flocking to live there like you do here.



Sure, Gravity, those countries are not exactly magnets to immigrants.

But with the right incentives (free housing, free education, etc, etc...) China, Uganda and Mexico could atract an awful lot of immigrants from Cambodia, Laos, India, Bangladesh and other impoverished parts of the world.

They don't do anything remotely similar to this because they don't suffer from the mental disease known as "immigrant multiculturalism".

They don't do it because they correctly consider the preservation of the ethnic make up of their respective nations as their most sacred, fundamental duty.

I remember a poster named mudwhistle lambasting Mexico for imposing restrictions on non-hispanic immigration.

Jesus Christ!! Let's crucify Mexico simply for protecting the racial composition of the nation!! Let's barbecue the mexican government for doing its duty, for doing the same thing America should be doing since the 50's and 60's!!

I have to congratulate the ideology of multiculturalism when I read these attacks on countries like China or Mexico.

This ideology has managed to brainwash the american people to the point where they consider sane behavior as madness and racism and madness as sanity and fairness!!!!


----------



## Angelhair (Dec 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



_I think we are well on our way - and - sooner than we think._


----------



## Angelhair (Dec 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The cost of Illegal Immigration has been a catastrophic calamity for American Worker wages. Not to mention a monstrous drain on Government resources such as health care. But some just like to call you an "Evil Racist" for daring to mention truth & reality. That's all part of the political pandering. Our country is descending into Third World chaos. But our Politicians just keep on ignoring this. Gotta get those votes i guess. It is very depressing.
> ...



_Travel EVERY state and you will see many looking like those countries already. No need to wait 20/30 years as it has already happened._


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Well, guess we better brush up on our Spanish.


----------

